# Advice on Buying First Sprayer



## EPD_Painting (Jan 6, 2020)

Hi folks, 
I’m work primarily on my own and therefore tend to only take on smaller, more manageable jobs. That being said, I am looking to slightly increase the number jobs I take on and part of that process will be to find ways to cut down on the time it takes me to complete a job without sacrificing the quality of the work. 
Does anybody have a recommendation on a smaller paint sprayer to be used on trim, baseboards, small cabinet jobs, and other woodworking and furniture?

Additionally, any advice on tips, tricks, and products that will help reduce the time it takes to complete interior jobs will be appreciated.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Made in USA: Tritech T4/T5 (best) or graco 390/395/490 (better)

Made in China: Titan


Get the biggest pump you can afford. Tritech cost a little more than equivalent graco but they are much better built and 100% made in USA. Graco and Titan are easier to find parts locally and find someone to work on them for you.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I have a Graco 395 and it is a great little sprayer for cabinet/ trim/ door work (with fflp tips), for interior areas, or for doing exteriors. But as CMN said, get the most sprayer you can afford. You will never regret it.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I have a little titan 400 which I use for spraying Bin on cabinets and cheap flats on popcorn ceilings. That little guy is a beast, I've beat the crap out of it and it's never failed. If you're looking for something cheap and reliable it's a great intro sprayer. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

EPD_Painting said:


> Hi folks,
> Iâ€™m work primarily on my own and therefore tend to only take on smaller, more manageable jobs. That being said, I am looking to slightly increase the number jobs I take on and part of that process will be to find ways to cut down on the time it takes me to complete a job without sacrificing the quality of the work.
> Does anybody have a recommendation on a smaller paint sprayer to be used on trim, baseboards, small cabinet jobs, and other woodworking and furniture?
> 
> Additionally, any advice on tips, tricks, and products that will help reduce the time it takes to complete interior jobs will be appreciated.


I wouldn't use an airless on furniture. Airlesses are typically production tools intended for large projects requiring a lot of paint to be applied, and a lot of area to cover. You might be looking for a small HVLP turbine unit. And try not to compete on speed. You're likely to lose every time.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

CApainter said:


> I wouldn't use an airless on furniture. Airlesses are typically production tools intended for large projects requiring a lot of paint to be applied, and a lot of area to cover. You might be looking for a small HVLP turbine unit. And try not to compete on speed. You're likely to lose every time.



HVLP turbines are great only issue is if you want to push paint grade stuff you really need the bigger 5 stage turbines. I have a graco 9.5 for example and even that I have to thin the paints a bit to get a good pattern.



If you were just going to own one pump IMO it should be an airless just for the versatility of production and finish finish spraying even though its not ideal for the latter.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Although not ideal for FF work, i agree with Coco...if you can only have one and on a budget, make it an airless. Keep that gun movin', you'll be ok.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I have a little titan 400 which I use for spraying Bin on cabinets and cheap flats on popcorn ceilings. That little guy is a beast, I've beat the crap out of it and it's never failed. If you're looking for something cheap and reliable it's a great intro sprayer.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


+1 on Titan 400. 
I've used it on new construction drywall and also painting trim. It's a workhorse, and not as expensive as some of the nicer spray units.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

The longevity of a Tri-tech or Graco will pay dividends over choosing a cheaper unit, in the long run. A 395 is about $250 more that a 440, and worth the extra money.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Lightningboy65 said:


> The longevity of a Tri-tech or Graco will pay dividends over choosing a cheaper unit, in the long run. A 395 is about $250 more that a 440, and worth the extra money.


I have a 395 ProFinish and love it. I've never used a titan 440 so I don't know how it would compare, but I'd take a titan 400 over a Graco 390 any day. 

My next unit is gonna be a tritech. If their machines are as good as their tips in comparison to Graco tips I'll be a happy camper. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I have a 395 ProFinish and love it. I've never used a titan 440 so I don't know how it would compare, but I'd take a titan 400 over a Graco 390 any day.
> 
> My next unit is gonna be a tritech. If their machines are as good as their tips in comparison to Graco tips I'll be a happy camper.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


I've had a lot of airless sprayers over the years. One Titan, back in the late 80s. All others have been Graco. The Titan was the only sprayer I ever retired because it was shot...4-5 of service years maybe, motor fried. None of my guys ever liked being stuck with that Titan, always the last sprayer out of the shop.

I'd take a Graco over a Titan any day of the week...they're built better, IMO.


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

What about the Graco Handhelds? Or any handhelds? For the smaller jobs they just seems so much less daunting.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

cardgunner said:


> What about the Graco Handhelds? Or any handhelds? For the smaller jobs they just seems so much less daunting.


By "handhelds" are you referring to the Graco Proshots?
I have owned several Graco ProShots and several Titan SprayFlex. They are all considered disposable. Of the two I think the SprayFlex is much betters but have not tried the newest iteration of ProShot. They are good for what they are - a small, portable sprayer that is easy to use, and works ok for most light bodied material. I find I used them a lot for exterior work spraying lattice, spindles, trellises, fences, etc...They spray Solid Stain fairly well, and I even used them for a time spraying Trim work- trying to make it work for that. 

In the end, they have a life of something like 100 hours. They start having a lot of problems near the end of life, and become extremely frustrating to use. 

My opinion: if OP can only get 1 sprayer, get an airless (like most have already said). If you can get 2 sprayers, add a larger HVLP to arsenal. If you can get three sprayers, consider getting one of the disposable units to keep in vehicle.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

I never had one of the hand-helds, but it seems to me a hand-held might save a little time (money) on a job here or there. An airless is going to make you a lot of money, frequently.

I see in the Harbor Freight flyer their airless is on sale for $169.95! Ain't she a beaut, Clark???


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Lightningboy65 said:


> I never had one of the hand-helds, but it seems to me a hand-held might save a little time (money) on a job here or there.


Hand-helds are worth considering, for the professional who specializes in exterior work (*assuming they have a good airless and HVLP sprayer already*). 

Consider: cleaning 50 feet of hose with an airless, or bringing your $2000 HVLP to a job site for an hour job? 

Very easy set-up and clean-up, and comes ready to use with a hard case.

I paint a number of arbors and trellises each year, and various other items that come up while already on the job, where I'm thankful to have a sprayer on-hand.


----------

